

A decent way to change your desktop image - chrishunt
https://github.com/chrishunt/desktop

======
LukeB_UK
A decent way to change your desktop image (on a Mac)

~~~
matobago
Is there any other OS?

------
rpwilcox
Thank you!

For the past couple of years I've been using Kuvva.com to do this: in addition
to having a nice selection of wallpapers their Mac app also correctly keeps
the wallpaper the same on all monitors/spaces.

But with this gem I can use my own desktop pictures and still have consistent
images across virtual and physical screens!

------
mikehc
I need that terminal and color scheme, Where can I get it?

~~~
pswilson14
I'm not certain about the exact color scheme, but my terminal looks pretty
similar. I use a ZSH shell, and I use Oh My ZSH to manage my configuration.
The ZSH theme I use is called "amuse", and it looks pretty similar to this
one. Hope that helps!

